# Hammocky hammocks



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I ordered from them just to compare them to the hammocks i make for my website....

I ordered 2 weeks ago and still havent received it 

Anyone else had problems with them??

I have emailed them 3 times asking where my order is but didnt get a reply. So i just emailed them again and told them that i expect my order in tomorrows post or they can refund my money


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Oh no, I had a look at their site a few days ago and loved their stuff but this has put me right off.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good on you thats ridiculous xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

When my website is up and running properly, my delivery will only be a few days 

This order was for ready to go items btw!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> When my website is up an drunning properly, my delivery will only be a few days
> 
> This order was for ready to go items btw!!


Let me know when it's up...i hope my student loan will be in soon  xx


----------



## Rupertsmum (May 25, 2010)

Ive never used them, I use Fuzzbutt cage comforts, these are brilliant.
My Chinchillas use them as bridges because they wont sleep in them, but my Parrot uses one as a bed that is suspended from the top of his cage - the spoilt little monster.
Rachel is brilliant, she will customer make things if you ask her, and she has emailed me before to let me know they are in the post, if they are ready made they take possibly 3 days to arrive.
Fuzzbutt Cage Comforts - Funky handmade robust squishy rat hammocks, chinchilla hammocks and unique cage furniture. Come on in and Fuzzify your cage!!

ETA ahhh her web site says shes closed at the moment though lol...sorry


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Fuzzbutts look cool 

I hope i get rave reviews like that when mine is up and running


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I hate it when companies mess you about like that!

Not animal related but my OH sent his iPhone in to one of those companies that give you money for your old phone (wasnt envirophone or mazuma, can't remember who they were now) and he got an email saying they had recieved the phone and his money will reach him within about a week.... after 2 and a half weeks he'd had nothing so checked on the internet - and the company had gone bust!!

Now he has no phone and no money and there's nothing he can do


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I hate it when companies mess you about like that!
> 
> Not animal related but my OH sent his iPhone in to one of those companies that give you money for your old phone (wasnt envirophone or mazuma, can't remember who they were now) and he got an email saying they had recieved the phone and his money will reach him within about a week.... after 2 and a half weeks he'd had nothing so checked on the internet - and the company had gone bust!!
> 
> Now he has no phone and no money and there's nothing he can do


Is there not insurance for if companies go bust?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Is there not insurance for if companies go bust?


I dont know but I doubt it will turn out that he's covered for it.

He says he's not that bothered but he would have got about £150 for it (it's an old iPhone) which is about a months worth of petrol for him once he's back at uni and he's left without the phone, so he will never get that money back for it.

Even if there is a way around it, I don't think he will bother tbh


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

We have always used Hammocky Hammocks, and their products are second to none. I'm surprised to hear people giving them a hard time.

They might take a little longer than some other companies (if there are any...???), but they are all hand-made, and you certainly get what you pay for. 

I cannot recommend them highly enough.


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Fuzzbutts are cool although i was rather disapointed that I was unable to order anything due to her being on holiday. There's loads of room for other ratty toy makers so let me know when your up and running coz I love buying bits and bobs for my gorgeous boys!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Fuzzbutts are cool although i was rather disapointed that I was unable to order anything due to her being on holiday. There's loads of room for other ratty toy makers so let me know when your up and running coz I love buying bits and bobs for my gorgeous boys!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nox (Sep 4, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> I ordered from them just to compare them to the hammocks i make for my website....
> 
> I ordered 2 weeks ago and still havent received it
> 
> ...


Eep! This doesn't sound good at all  Especially as I've only received one email from you a few days after your order asking for your Ready 2 Go goodies to be dispatched first, which I did the following day, I even made your custom items up for you to go in with it so you wouldn't have to be kept waiting 

The parcel would have been far to big to get through your letterbox even if the Postie was really super determined, so maybe Mr Postie took it back to the depot and forgot to leave a card as, even allowing for the Bank Holiday, your goodies should easily be with you by now. Perhaps you could get in touch with your local Delivery Office on Monday and let me know the outcome?

I'm incredibly flattered that you wanted to have a look at our products before designing your own range too  Do you still want the new order I have just received or would you rather cancel it until the original one turns up?

Sarah
Hammocky Hammocks


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

HI GUYS I HAD A SIMILAR PROBLEM WITH ANOTHER RAT ONLINE SHOP DONT WANT TO NAME AND SHAME BECAUSE I KNOW A LOT OF YOU PROBALY USE THIS COMPANY BUT I PLACED AN ORDER FOR A FEW THINGS AND SOME FIRST AID PRODUCTS AND BECAUSE THEY WAS GOING ON HOLIDAY AND DIDNT HAVE THE ONE I WANTED IN STOCK THEY SENT ME A SAMPLE PACK AND SAID THEY WOULD SEND MY ORDERED STUFF WITHIN 14 DAYS 6 WEEKS LATER STILL NO ITEM AFTER NUMEROUS EMAILS I FINALY GOT A REPLY SAYING PRODUCT STIL NOT IN STOCK SO REFUND WAS GIVEN BUT I STILL ENDED UP OUT OF POCKET FOR THE P+P WHICH THEY NEVER REFUDED.THEY SHOULD HAVE TOLD ME AFTER THE PROMISED 14 DAYS THAT IT STILL WASNT IN STOCK AND LET ME DECIDE WHAT I WANTED BECAUSE I WOULD HAVE JUST GOT A SIMILAR PRODUCT INSTEAD BUT NOW I HAVE TO REORDER AND PAY AGAINFOR P+P IF I OWNED THAT COMPANY I WOULD HAVE GAVE A FULL REFUND AND OFFERED AN ALTERNATIVE FREE PRODUCT AS A GOOD WILL GESTURE.USUALLY ON THAT STORE YOU CANT ORDER AND IT SAYS IF ITS NOT IN STOCK THATS WHAT ANNOYED ME THEY KNEW THEY HAD NONE IN BUT STILL TOOK THE MONEY FOR IT THEN LEFT ME CHASING FOR ALMOST 6 WEEKS IT WAS ALWAYS ME THAT HAD TO CHASE THEM AND THEY RARELY REPLYD I WAS SO ANNOYED WITH THEM A WASTE OF TIME AND MONEY GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Nox said:


> I'm incredibly flattered that you wanted to have a look at our products before designing your own range too  Do you still want the new order I have just received or would you rather cancel it until the original one turns up?
> 
> Sarah
> Hammocky Hammocks


Hi Sarah..

The hamock and fleece turned up on friday. Just havent had a chance to update this thread.
The hammock is lovely. Very well made and i love the colour 

Sorry about this thread, i was in the mood for a good rant and you were in the firing line, so i apologise :blushing:

I would like to keep the new order please. I love loking at other peoples designs to get ideas for my own things. I wont be copying anything, so dont worry about that 

BTW: No idea where my emails went


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Not sure if you are getting my emails, Sarah...

I received the wrong order from you the other day. The item you have sent me is a cave. I ordered some fleece

Can you please tell me how to return it to you?


----------

